# 1935 wards hawthorn



## Artweld (Nov 26, 2017)

Found a vintage bicycle, was told it's probably a 34'/35' wards hawthorn found in as is condition. Just gave it a wash was wondering if I should leave it as is or possibly restore it? Any thoughts?


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 26, 2017)

Leave it the way it is, I dig it!


----------



## Artweld (Nov 26, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Leave it the way it is, I dig it!



Yea I'm getting more leave it the way it is answers from around here, thanks


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 26, 2017)

Maybe a oxalic acid bath but I still think let it be


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2017)

A good service and ride it like it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2017)

I concur, great bike. As our friend Mr. Rustjunkie would say, “leave it be”!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 27, 2017)

Leave it! Well, clean it then leave it. Nice score.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 27, 2017)

It's awesome the way it is. If you want to kill the value and the coolness factor, then restore it. Otherwise leave it alone. Just service and ride.


----------



## rickyd (Nov 27, 2017)

Soap water grease and tires


----------



## Artweld (Nov 27, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> It's awesome the way it is. If you want to kill the value and the coolness factor, then restore it. Otherwise leave it alone. Just service and ride.



Thanks for the advice I'm keeping it untouched just plan on completing a full service


Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 28, 2017)

Great bike, service, wipe down, and ride.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Nov 28, 2017)

Dang, what a nice find!   I’m with the other, more experienced folks that say grease it, lube it, and enjoy it in its “historic” state.  That’s one cool bike!


----------



## Artweld (Nov 28, 2017)

Artweld said:


> Found a vintage bicycle, was told it's probably a 34'/35' wards hawthorn found in as is condition. Just gave it a wash was wondering if I should leave it as is or possibly restore it? Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 715654
> 
> ...



Anyone noticed that elgin bluebird kickstand on the first pic, sold it for $200.00 credit towards the rear drop stand and a few other vintage parts 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artweld (Nov 28, 2017)

Artweld said:


> Anyone noticed that elgin bluebird kickstand on the first pic, sold it for $200.00 credit towards the rear drop stand and a few other vintage parts
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Elgin bluebird kickstand on a hawthorn, go figure 




Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit (Dec 12, 2017)

Artweld said:


> Elgin bluebird kickstand on a hawthorn, go figure View attachment 716581
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



As long as you keep the fender ornament!


----------



## Artweld (Dec 12, 2017)

Oilit said:


> As long as you keep the fender ornament!



Planning on keeping the goose fender ornament, that with the kaxon horn truly makes the bike unique 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Artweld said:


> Anyone noticed that elgin bluebird kickstand on the first pic, sold it for $200.00 credit towards the rear drop stand and a few other vintage parts
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



I'd say someone got a pretty good deal at $200 for an original BB kickstand! V/r Shawn


----------



## Artweld (Dec 13, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd say someone got a pretty good deal at $200 for an original BB kickstand! V/r Shawn



Yea I figured it was worth alot more, when the offer was made, but the good friend that made the offer has help me alot in the market of vintage and custom bicycles, it had no value for me, but meant alot to him, thanks 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------

